# JD 100 3X3 Big Square Baler Pros/Cons



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm looking for any Pros and Cons for the JD 100 3x3 big square baler. I have an opportunity to buy one in my area at a reasonable price, but have no experience with the big square balers. I only have about 30-50 acres to bale each year, so I definitely cannot afford a new big baler. I run horses and thought the 3x3 might be the best size for this. Hard to get high school help for small bales and big rounds take up too much room since I have to store inside (for horses). I would appreciate any feedback as far as this baler is concerned. The dealer that has the JD100 also sells and services Krone balers (which I have heard made the JD100 baler?).

Thanks, nprranch


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't know of any pros. Some cons are: I think Deere attempted to build the baler themselves, no longer make it and wonder if parts are available. Incosistant bale size due to lack of a "prestuffer chamber" like a New Holland or a Hesston. Flake size must be regulated with ground speed. Usually priced cheap because of these reasons.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I know a couple guys that had them but they didn't keep them long.Die hard JD guys that have every thing green.Bleed green.Wear green underwear.Have a green mail box.

Get the point.









30-50 acres to bale.Why not hire it done.You could pay twice the going rate and it would still be alot cheaper than owning your own lg sq baler.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

On the pro side...... they looked cool with the tandem axle.

They were a Krone design, and JD bought the plans but opted to not use a double knotter system - I was unaware or had forgotten about the prechamber, but that's an excellent point, and a semi-important feature.

Some guys really liked them, most really did NOT like them, and they were only built 3-4 years, and the last ones sat on dealers lots for a while till they sold.

I think you'd be better off to hire it done - even on flat ground it's going to take 120hp to run the thing, plus to pick up/stack bales. I'd invest in equipment to move/stack/feed the 3x3 instead, or look for another brand.

Rodney


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

The JD 100 was a discontinued Krone model 80-80 only sold in Europe - this model did not have a Pre-Chamber and a double knotter. The new generation Krone BiG Pack series large square balers (sold worldwide under the Kron name only) are 3 generations ahead of what the 80-80 was including camless pickup, pre-chamber, Raspe double knotters and many, many more improvements.


----------



## balebus (Feb 8, 2010)

I looked at buying one 5 years ago and in my research had two JD mechanics tell me to stay away from it for all the reason already given. I did a 180 and bought a new Hesston but I put up a couple thousand ton. I would recomend a used Hesston. Are you by chance from Colorado?


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

As mentioned already, probably not cost effective. Good used one's probably going to set you back between 20 and 25k. What kind of money for the one you looking at? Got to remember that you need a 120 horse tractor in front. In defense of the baler, I bought some straw from a gentleman in Northern Tn, who put out some good bales with it, both hay and straw. I have a friend up north who had one for several years and really like the baler. He said
to get it to work right without a packer chamber you had to really crowd it, keep a good windrow in front of it and watch the ground speed. Knowing him, that was not a problem as he runs the s#*t out of his equipment. Had to be a decent built machine to last him as long as it did.

Grouch


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you like your 12 wheel v rake, thinkin about gettin one That is a vermeer isnt it?


----------



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like more cons than pros, maybe I'll wait around for a good Hesston 3x3. The problem I have is that I'm in Illinois and big square balers are not as common here as they are farther west, so it's harder to find a good used one. The JD100 available has 26,000 bales through it and they are asking $25,000 before trade-in. I was going to trade in a Vermeer 605F round baler and a JD336 small square baler. The 120hp tractor is not a problem, I have a CaseIH 2594 available to use. Does anyone have any better alternatives to the JD100? i.e. which older models have the pre-chamber and double knotters that everyone is referring to?

nprranch


----------



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

As to the question of "Why not have it custom baled?" I did up until last year and my custom baler pretty much quit custom baling. He said he couldn't get good enough help? He's the one that got me interested in 3x3 big squares as that is what he baled. I guess I'm not in a great hurry, I still have the Vermeer 605F for rounds and the JD336 for small squares, but it's really getting to be a pain trying to find help for small squares and the rounds are harder to stack and keep out of the weather (for horses).

nprranch


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

the jd baler is an odd size as well. it is not the standard 3x3. the freeman balers are odd sized as well.


----------



## nu24 (Jan 4, 2010)

nprranch I think i sent you a pm that might be of interest on the baler


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

You know after reading this, the number of acres you are doing and the fact you have a good small square baler...I would look into an accumulator. There are many good ones out there, and depending on your preference, front end accumulators such as Long offers, the Bale Sweep, pull types like Kuhns, Then you would not need the help. I do not know what type of tractor(s) you have, but assume one has a loader since you do some round bales as well. Might be the best way to go for the money. Just a thought. Good luck with your search.


----------



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Downtownjr, I think you're right and that's exactly the option I'm looking into now. Trying to decide on who has the best for the money. So far the Kuhns looks the best since I really don't want to drag all the leaves off of my alfalfa with the drag type accumulator.


----------



## gwillie44 (Nov 24, 2008)

run, run now, run fast run away from the jd 100 baler. It only works good if there is a LOT of crop in the windrows, in lesser windrows you need to go like a raped ape. You can find a used case ih for around that 30,000 dollar mark. With the jd, you get lighter bales, spend more on twine, handling, trucking. I had one, and traded it in the next year for a new holland. best move i made.


----------

